

Cyber-attack: The big one is coming says US Cyber Command General - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/cyber-attack-big-one-coming-says-us-cyber-com

======
bediger
_It's not the first time we've heard this but it's always a little
disconcerting especially from some one so closely involved with the security
realm_

Yeah. This is just "The Commies are coming!" type scare-mongering that we've
heard from the US DoD for decades. Missle gaps, bomber gaps, bears in the
woods, it's all just a way to create a fog of panic, demonize some group,
almost arbitrarily, and then get funding for more classified boondoggles.

